

Pentagon to Consider Cyberattacks Acts of War - hepha1979
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/01/us/politics/01cyber.html?_r=0

======
skidoo
Then judging by this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755471)

The US government by its own definition is now at war with its own people.

------
mtgx
Great. So if US does cyberattacks, that's an act of war, too, right? Or is it
one just when others do it against US?

